# Some of our tractors from the last big storm.



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

.......................


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

#1 Thank goodness I didn't have to listen to Taylor Swift again. Dire Straights is a much more "manlier" choice shall we say?

#2 You allow red tractors on your sites?

#3 Nice technique in the first vid, I use that as often as I can.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The red one's are subs and they're are the first one's we've had with front 3 point hitches. I think if I ever buy another new one I'll go that way. The 6150R is a subs also so maybe I should rename the title to some of our subs tractors.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I figured knowing you, that they were subs. 

Just don't buy any Massey's............although I would like to see your username then. MFer Dave. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That would be funny. I do think the new Massey's are pretty good tractors. Not sure about the smaller ones but the bigger ones are a cheaper version of a Fendt and people seem to be pretty happy with them. A lot of tractors are going on there 11th plowing and we couldn't be happier. We know there will be more repairs in the next years coming but that is to be expected. We bought 4 7220's in 2004 for $74,900 and even on trade in our highest hour one is still worth 46k. We average out at less then $1000/year in maintenance and repairs/tractor so it's pretty easy to figure out if plowing with tractors is a wise decision or not.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Didn't see ant Ventracs........Your Loss........:laughing:



Nice Video....Were you running any of those machines or just driving around being a Big Shot.....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I sometimes plow for a while and then I spread salt. My wife says I'm pretty good at it.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

awesome videos. seeing your using HLA's, did u sell your sectionals ? Know u werent happy with the durability.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just wondering, why ag tractors over loaders? Is it just cost or do you use them for other jobs in the summer?


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

was wondering the same thing , asked paul he said a couple of things , Loaders can stack and turn better . But also said both together work great on a lot. Wondering the price difference between loaders and tractors .


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

JD Dave 
Is a farmer the rest of the year. I believe he is using what he already has on hand.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We use about half our tractors on the farm the other ones are snow only. When buying new a loader can't come close to making me a return on investment like a tractor can. Also for the same money as a new loader I can have 2 tractors which can be in 2 differnt spots at the same time be it in the same lot of differnt locations. A loader will push more and turn better and get more done but it can't compete with 2 tractors. Plus we know tractors and have a really good relationship with out dealer. Still have the 2 sectionals and just use them as backups.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Wow, without cars in it, that site is huge!!!


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Dave just got a few questions for ya. Where is this massive lot it sure isnt in caledon? how do you find time for plowing farmers are buusy or are you just cash crop? Oh and are your subs also farmers?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

None of the Snow we plow is in Caledon. All of the subs are farmers and yes we cash crop.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

JD Dave;1952137 said:


> None of the Snow we plow is in Caledon. All of the subs are farmers and yes we cash crop.


where do you plow then?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NickSnow&Mow;1952311 said:


> where do you plow then?


Did you ever think that maybe he doesn't want to let everybody in his area know what and where he plows? So someone can come after those places and bid them?

Especially on an account that size?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

NickSnow&Mow;1952311 said:


> where do you plow then?


He sneaks across the the border and he plows in Grand Rapids, don't tell Mark.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1952735 said:


> Did you ever think that maybe he doesn't want to let everybody in his area know what and where he plows? So someone can come after those places and bid them?
> 
> Especially on an account that size?


No I didn't actually lol I didn't know the acounts you plow where such a secret especially when company's like clintar leave there equipment in the site with decals on them, I guess it makes sense if it's a really important job.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;1952741 said:


> He sneaks across the the border and he plows in Grand Rapids, don't tell Mark.


Well son of a.........................

He might as well, since I never knew if my 6.0 was going to start.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NickSnow&Mow;1952744 said:


> No I didn't actually lol I didn't know the acounts you plow where such a secret especially when company's like clintar leave there equipment in the site with decals on them, I guess it makes sense if it's a really important job.


I don't know this for a fact, but sometimes Dave is too polite. And my high horse is out of it's stable.

While it might not be a secret, it's also not something that someone might not want to spread across the interweb for anyone to see.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

JD Dave;1951014 said:


> The red one's are subs and they're are the first one's we've had with front 3 point hitches. I think if I ever buy another new one I'll go that way. The 6150R is a subs also so maybe I should rename the title to some of our subs tractors.


lol, Damn jealous of the 6150R! We got a quote on one last year almost fell over, totally did not expect the amount of what one of those loaded up go for, i think it was a 6125R anyway! NJ has hardly any farmland left... if i could use one for that it would be a no brainer.

Nice videos!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

My guy was telling my that the 6150r vs what he had last year - 7440 or something like that, was night and day with pushing and turning power.

He loves his live edge, and is very happy with it, but when turning with snow, it likes to move sideways, which the 7 series didn't. 

It also could be that the live edge grabs better too??


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Pristine PM ltd;1954243 said:


> My guy was telling my that the 6150r vs what he had last year - 7440 or something like that, was night and day with pushing and turning power.
> 
> He loves his live edge, and is very happy with it, but when turning with snow, it likes to move sideways, which the 7 series didn't.
> 
> It also could be that the live edge grabs better too??


Tell your operator not to run the blade in float when turning and ease up on blade to transfer weight to make it turn better. He might be doing it already but thought I'd mention it. A 7R will probably weigh 6-8000 lbs more then a 6150 so that's probably what he's noticing. 
Nick Mark is saying pretty much what I'm thinking. I Don't really want to say exactly where my sites are.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you guys stack with loaders on your tractors Dave? Or do you use loaders and such? Any experience with the loaders on the smaller 5000 series tractors durability wise?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Wonder how JD can film with a Timmy's in one hand and Sal's wings in the other?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;1954426 said:


> Wonder how JD can film with a Timmy's in one hand and Sal's wings in the other?


You get pretty good at it after a while. We use farm loaders to push back and stack everything. I don't have any experience with 5000 series loaders but as with all farm rated equipment as long as your not abusing it, it seems to hold up really well.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

JD Dave;1954404 said:


> Tell your operator not to run the blade in float when turning and ease up on blade to transfer weight to make it turn better. He might be doing it already but thought I'd mention it. A 7R will probably weigh 6-8000 lbs more then a 6150 so that's probably what he's noticing.
> Nick Mark is saying pretty much what I'm thinking. I Don't really want to say exactly where my sites are.


 Ya no problem I was just curious, it's a huge lot wouldn't wanna loose it to a lowballer. I'm with mark your tunes where getting me pumped and I only listen to country.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I generally only listen to country also.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Canada has country music?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

grandview;1954942 said:


> Canada has country music?


Yup and its better than you florida goergia line 50% pop crap.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Last time I looked Gordon Lightfoot was the last thing to come out of Canada.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;1954942 said:


> Canada has country music?


Canada IS a country. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Tractors are awesome for snow! I set up my Kubota L3540 (6000 # cab) with a 7' ZM pusher this season! She was the primary machine on a 3 acre site. It saved my butt on this record breaking season we experienced here in Boston!


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Looking good Dave waiting to see some Metal pless on the front of those


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I don't know what I would done without my blowers this winter.
Stacking a little snow.
JD you said the red tractors were subs, but I think there the ripe and ready to work ones, you just have to let the green ones ripen a bit


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That's a big pile. The Case's run good but more importantly they came with 2 highly skilled dependable operators. Hoping to get a Metal Plessis wing plow on a new 8335r we just got for next season.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

JD Dave;1972953 said:


> That's a big pile. The Case's run good but more importantly they came with 2 highly skilled dependable operators. Hoping to get a Metal Plessis wing plow on a new 8335r we just got for next season.


 You're going to the metal pless over an HLA? I don't know anything about either one but it looks to me like the HLA is built a bit heavier in the wings. I also like the fact that it only requires 1 set of hydraulic lines where I think the metal pless need 3 or 4, tire saver is cool too. Is it the live edge you like better or do you think it built better?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The tire saver is a pretty good option. I will price out both, Horst has been good to me. Horst or Metal Plessis can be hooked up using 1 remote or 4. Using 4 remotes is a more expensive but more reliable set up IMO. Metal Plessis uses a higher grade steel and yes I'd like to try a live edge. That being said Horst has a better lift assembly but this is only my thought as I've never tried a Plessis.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

The tractor in the picture has 12' 4200 series horst with their mount, we use the 4 rear remotes. Actually with the 12' the tire protectors aren't needed because the blade is so wide. Have to run another 2 aux remotes on the tractor and 1 on the blower to power the blower chute and drum.
Dave have you tired the Nokian or alliance snow tires? BIG difference in pushing power especially if it's a little slippery underneath. Deere also offers them as an option. Last summer using the tractors in the hay fields these tires are better then ag tires.

Bill


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

JD Dave
Do you have any videos of your tractors stacking snow with the loaders on them?


----------

